# 6ft planted 210g amazonia



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im just posting links to my albums till I have time to make the albums on here


Here is the build picture album








210g discus build - Album - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


Here is the living album








210 discus - Album - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

What filter do u run on this tank?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I run a marineland Magnum 350 pro for a polisher
eheim pro 3 2080 for a canister filter/auto drain/Co2 injection
AquaPro 300 wet/dry with twin 1200 gph pump.









cleaned up now that was at build time.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought my 90 gallon was big LOL guess not, when i move out of my parents house ill have to get into something that size.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

this tank build was expensive, im still recovering and its been up since march lol.
Ive got a good 2K in fish, filtration is around 1700 bucks, tank was a grand itself. lighting was 500 then bulbs were another 200, I can keep going but im getting frustrated when I recall the pricing(probably why I got an EIN now and buy my stuff wholesale)
We used to have a 90 about 20 years ago, new world cichlids, I remember my texas cichlid in the 90g, good old tex. then there was the 20" common pleco.
I turned the 90 into a marine and sold it.

We are looking at a custom made concrete 750g for a true amazon tank, big red tail cats, rays ect.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

that looks nice, how did you hook your c02 to up. did you hook it up to your canister...
I'm still trying to find a bubble counter for my c02.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I used a powered reactor M5000 or something from aquariumplants.com
the return to the tank on the eheim(1 return,2 supplies to the canister) goes into the reactor, where the Co2 is injected. My regulator has the BC built in, but I run off the formula of PPM rather then bubbles, I keep a constant 30ppm @6.4 Ph. Via Co2 controller. Reefkeeper lite or something is what I am using SL1.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> I used a powered reactor M5000 or something from aquariumplants.com
> the return to the tank on the eheim(1 return,2 supplies to the canister) goes into the reactor, where the Co2 is injected. My regulator has the BC built in, but I run off the formula of PPM rather then bubbles, I keep a constant 30ppm @6.4 Ph. Via Co2 controller. Reefkeeper lite or something is what I am using SL1.



thanks, so guess i will need to build a reactor and get a ph controller.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

thats whats worked for me, as this tank is very high tech, I run a diy set up on my 45 and 52 with no issues. I use a powerhead(marineland 660 is the best for Co2) and 5 2 liter bottles.

Joe, If you can afford it go for it. however take a look at their reactor and you can build your own for half the price. its pretty much a house micron filter and a via aqua small powerhead and some fittings. thats it.

Ph controller yes its a life saver.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

I but I could find a d.i.y. on plantedtank or aquaticplantcentral I think i could build one. thanks.... I know i will need c02 on my 110g long 5 x 80w t5 ho german bulbs.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

geissmann's?
I run a tek light 8x80 T5HO, I saw today a nova extreme 36" w/ 2x150w MH + 6 T5HO+ 30 lunar lights for 500 bucks.

Yeah here ill show you the canister you need for DIY.
GE Household Water Filtration Unit - GXWH04F at The Home Depot

just find a clear one so you can see inside.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> geissmann's?
> I run a tek light 8x80 T5HO, I saw today a nova extreme 36" w/ 2x150w MH + 6 T5HO+ 30 lunar lights for 500 bucks.
> 
> Yeah here ill show you the canister you need for DIY.
> ...


cool, and that will work at a reactor?

yep the geissmann's. 5x80w 5 foots.. now if only i could figure out how to wire thid d.i.y. light up. 2- work horse 7's and a work horse 5.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

same bulbs I got but mine are 8 qty. 5 footers.

that will work as a reactor housing, not a out of box reactor.


----------

